# where



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

can i get scupper plugs for a ride 135?


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bear*

You should be able to get them at ARC in Farmville or you could use some of the foam golf balls.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

yea i think i am gonna go the foam golf ball route, but Jam was saying not to even put them in, he said it cuts down on speed, well i dont know nothing when it comes to these things but it does not cut down on speed on a boat and i have plenty of exp on those. what ya think bro?


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't think you'll need em. Had the 2 behind the seat in the tarpon160 but still seemed to stay wet. No big deal though.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Bear,

Don't know about the speed thing..but the Ride and Tarpon are 2 completely different yaks, with 2 totaly different hulls and may be affected differently with or without the plugs..

Plugs in the Ride in calm waters doesn't affect my speed..I think JAM had wind resistance issues, while he was wearing that wet suit.:beer:

However, I got plenty of plugs for that Ride..just shoot me a PM or you can call me..and I'll send them to ya.

Rob


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Thanks Rob*

will pm ya on your board. you must have been busy last night:beer: because you were the first i called.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to see ya yakin' Bear.
Now ya need to get back on the river with us.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah, they definitly don't affect the speed. I got a few layin around if you want them. I'll throw them in the truck and can give them to you down south if your gonna be there this year.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Using scupper plugs make the boat ride a little higher in the water which causes wind drag & makes them a little more tipsy. Not using them in the tank well helps because that water is not going to get on you.:fishing:


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

there is alot of stuff that is gonna happen this summer that aint been happening. gonna be starting out on the southern island with you guys then where too is anybodys guess.:fishing:


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

They have these small tennis balls at pet smart...
Need plugs so you keep finger mullet swimmin around your feet. Just add water. lol


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Plugs?! we don't need no stinking plugs!!! It's a water sport, your ass is supposed to be wet!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Wilson*

the GPS does not lie, with plugs in into a wind 4.5 knts, plugs out same wind same day same direction 5.2 knts.. With the boat sitting higher in the water there is more drag = less speed....


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

notso said:


> Plugs?! we don't need no stinking plugs!!! It's a water sport, your ass is supposed to be wet!!


 Amen to dat 

Just follow me you'll be fine


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

yea custer should have followed the both of us that day:--|


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

Just to chime in , if you take that sucker out in the bay or in any chop remove the scuppers on the ass end or you will be carrying alot of water from the water splashin in, and it's a pain in the arse to get the scuppers out once you have your crate on top of the holes. 
Lessons learned early on by me as I had every scupper plugged and went out in 2-3'. Just an FYI.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

JAM, thats pretty interesting. Never really noticed but it makes sense,especially on a windy day. 

I never minded being wet a little wet anyway. I do think the tarpon sits lower than the ride. I def like the ride better.

Neil, like I said I'm sure I'll see ya on the beach soon and your 
more than welcome to have my old ones. They are the factory ones and some made from pool noodles.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i never put the scupper plugs in my tarpon and stayed dry. dropped a few things threw them but that happens now and again


----------

